# Buying rv advice.



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

In the next year or so I may need to sell house in order to build a new one on 5 acre lot. Rv is allowed and I see a few of neighbors have done this. Things will be tight but may have to make things do. 

Live in new Braunfels so there are dealers close buy. Any warnings about any of them?

My wife has always wanted to get rv for camping, so may want to keep it. But then I read how living in it will flat wear it out. Needs to be as big as possible as we have 3 small kids. Will be crazy but we have room to live outside. 

I do not have nor will buy 3/4 or 1 ton truck. I can get access to one to move a trailer. I have a Toyota sequoia which maxes out at 8000 pounds. So I am thinking a trailer is not going to be an option if we want to keep it. So that leads to class C or A motor homes. Any advice on those. Brands to avoid? Any thoughts on length to stay under for camping at certain locations. I have heard some places have restrictions. 

Thanks for any help and advice on the subject. I would appreciate any links on educational resources on rvs

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

Unless you just want to take that huge depreciation hit on a new MH, take a look at PPL. They have just about anything you would want to look at and you can get an excellent used MH for a reasonable price. I've bought several new MH's and the first year of ownership is usually spent fixing all the things that the mfgr overlooked. That includes the high end models. I'm partial to Monaco coaches because of their exceptional quality, but they are pricey. In 2008, a lot of the MH mfgrs went out of business or cut back on the quality of their coaches, but there are some really good deals on the 06, 07, 08 units that are of exceptional quality. ($200 - $500K). Don't exclude the ones that have been lived in. They are sometimes the best maintained ones. At PPL you can look at all types and prices with no pressure.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

I am wanting to keep it under 100k. I look at ppl and elsewhere online and see lots of used class A at 50-100k. Are these decent or just junk? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

If your intention is to live in one 6+ months while your home is being constructed I'd be looking hard at bunkhouse models with 1 1/2 baths. Taking down & setting up beds for the kids each day will get old really quick. Some floor plans with fold out couches won't provide enough walk thru space to get from one end of the coach to the other while the bed is out. Also, with three children, You will find the half bath to be as handy as a shirt pocket.









You may consider getting a 5th wheel for your living needs while constructing the new home, then sell/trade it for a motor home when construction is completed.

You will appreciate you & your wife's bed on one end & kids on the other. here's an example.
http://www.pplmotorhomes.com/5thwheel/2012-Jayco-Eagle-36019.htm


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Buy used, as mentioned PPL is a good start, and their prices ARE negotiable on most units. Try to buy one that will sell easily, after living in it for 6 months you may just be done with the RV lifestyle.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Went to ppl today and motorhome is out. Too much money for not much space as far as living full time. 

The toy haulers look good. I assume the back cargo space with the beds that raise work good for sleeping and still having living space during the day?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Rent one.


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

A fifth wheel toy hauler is a good choice. The back area is good for kids sleeping and playing and can also be used for a large living area. With your budget of around $100K, you can get a top of the line unit. Good luck.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

StinkBait said:


> Buy used, as mentioned PPL is a good start, and their prices ARE negotiable on most units. Try to buy one that will sell easily, after living in it for 6 months you may just be done with the RV lifestyle.


What would be ones that sell easily?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

BullyARed said:


> Rent one.


For 6 to 12 months?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I needed an AC and ordered one from PPL, count me as impressed, they were great to work with. Their price was very good, and it arrived the next day. Free shipping too.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

BullyARed said:


> Rent one.





Flat's Hunter said:


> *For 6 to 12 months?*
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


^
No kidding, for the price of a monthly RV rental fee you could be living in one of these.
http://www.zillow.com/homes/for_ren...47,-97.737809,29.428833,-98.608475_rect/9_zm/

Or, one of these.:headknock

Examples;

Monthly RV rental: $3,400.00 
http://rvshare.com/rvs/details/1000788

Monthly RV rental: $7,500.00
http://rvshare.com/rvs/details/1008606


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

For trailer.. We have a 24' Sportsman. Weighs around 4500-5000 empty. Sportsman makes the big 30ft+ models you may want to check out!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Unless you travel cross country often, a motor home may not be best option. I had one and loved it, but for the money, you get more with a trailer. Motorhomes is another vehicle to maintain, plus a trailer. We loved our motorhome, but for camping, it made mor sence for us to go with a trailer that is much less expensive and pull with my half ton truck and is a 35 fotter. They are light weight now vs older ones that were heavier.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Some toy haulers have fold down beds on the sides of the area vs. the whole big bed dropping down. I find the fold down beds on the sides to more functional for long term use. Also, very easy to fold up if you need that space. Almost all of the toy haulers come with a 1/2 bath in that area as well, as stated before, VERY handy.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

RB II said:


> Some toy haulers have fold down beds on the sides of the area vs. the whole big bed dropping down. I find the fold down beds on the sides to more functional for long term use. Also, very easy to fold up if you need that space. Almost all of the toy haulers come with a 1/2 bath in that area as well, as stated before, VERY handy.


Good deal, but the only problem with most toy haulers is that they are a bit of a load for a half ton from what I know. Maybe I'm wrong though


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

After checking out the room and bang the buck, I will borrow a truck and park the trailer on my lot. Then sell when I am done if borrowing truck to pull doesn't work out for camping later. I think the room of a 5th wheel toy hauler is necessary so I don't end up divorced or eating my young! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

No matter what any salesperson tries to convince you of do not get a toy hauler that does not have enough AC's...you will be miserable...Most of them should have 2 units, some even had 3


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Flat's Hunter said:


> After checking out the room and bang the buck, I will borrow a truck and park the trailer on my lot. Then *sell when I am done* if borrowing truck to pull doesn't work out for camping later. I think the room of a 5th wheel toy hauler is necessary so I don't end up divorced or eating my young!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


^ 
*Bingo* *.*







:biggrin:


----------



## WineyFishrman (Aug 5, 2011)

Floatin Doc said:


> Unless you just want to take that huge depreciation hit on a new MH, take a look at PPL. They have just about anything you would want to look at and you can get an excellent used MH for a reasonable price. I've bought several new MH's and the first year of ownership is usually spent fixing all the things that the mfgr overlooked. That includes the high end models. I'm partial to Monaco coaches because of their exceptional quality, but they are pricey. In 2008, a lot of the MH mfgrs went out of business or cut back on the quality of their coaches, but there are some really good deals on the 06, 07, 08 units that are of exceptional quality. ($200 - $500K). Don't exclude the ones that have been lived in. They are sometimes the best maintained ones. At PPL you can look at all types and prices with no pressure.


^^^^this,,,, and the depreciation is gone. These are consignments so you can negotiate,,, check out their website, , they have 2 other locations, one in Houston and one in Cleburne. You can hire someone to tow the rig for you... I've done it with 2 rvs I've bought and the stress is off your shoulders.

I suggest a 5th wheel , bunkhouse,,,,,


----------



## WineyFishrman (Aug 5, 2011)

Camping world is the other place in New Braunfels, and Evergreen, another consignment dealer.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

5thwheel...you will need a 3/4 or 1 ton to move it. Needs a 5th hitch in the bed of the truck.
Get a big bunkhouse tongue pull travel trailer. All level floor. A friend with a truck could move it if the dealer is reasonably close. For travel you would need a weight distribution hitch. The dealer should know a RV hauler to deliver it.
The tongue pull will usually sell quicker. Less costly up front too.
PPL is your best bet. RV dealers are worse than a used car dealer.


----------

